# More ... > Beekeeper education >  March 2013: Module 2

## Neils

I've put it off for long enough so in the spring I'm going to try and get module 2 out of the way. Our Association has a study group kicking off in january but I thought I'd kick off another thread to discuss it here for anyone else considering taking the exam.

----------


## Dan

David Aston & Sally Bucknall's plants/bees book (I forget the title!) appears to have been written with that module in mind  :Wink:

----------


## Neils

Is that the new one just out?

----------


## Dan

> Is that the new one just out?


No, although it's a lovely book, this is the one that I was thinking of:

p010305_m_Aston.jpg

----------


## Black Comb

I enjoyed doing Mod 2. 
Hooper has some good info. on temperatures etc.
Celia Davis (Out & About) has a couple of good chapters.
I found Yates OK on this, the older version would suffice.

Forgot to say, one of the BBKA information leaflets re. labeling is useful.

----------


## Neils

Well we kicked off tonight. Having a senior honey judge leading the study group has got to be a bonus I feel.

I have to admit that this is a module that I want to get out of the way in some respects and an evening discussing the finer points of honey labels perhaps reinforced the point. That said there were some interesting bits, heather honey extraction, for example, which is something I can't too easily get first hand experience of.

----------


## drumgerry

I sympathise Neil.  Mod 2 isn't one I especially enjoyed - honey regs and labelling requirements not exactly the stuff of dreams.

----------


## Neils

I have a sneaky suspicion that I might be re-sitting this one in November.  

By and large nothing too controversial on the paper itself, but both the 30 point questions, despite saying 25 points, were essentially about regulations.  One on Label requirements with a somewhat bemusing 15 point element on how a Beekeeper could establish the source(s) of their honey. While Melissopalynology is an option I suppose as is beekeeper examination of the contained pollen under a microscope, I personally thought those skills outside the remit of your average beekeeper so opted for the lesser of two evils around the requirements for honey extraction from a beekeeper's kitchen and commercial premises but with no real conviction that I've done particularly well on it.

Spending all week drawing apple flowers paid off though  :Big Grin:

----------


## Black Comb

Yes similar on mOd 6 Neil. I wondered where all the marks were coming from in the various sections.
Of course driving home I suddenly remembered various points that would have given me a few extra.
I still think 1.5 hours leaves no time for thinking, only getting down all those details that give you marks and it then it becomes a rush to finish.
Spending all week learning about mating, DCa's and pheromones yielded nothing.

----------


## EmsE

Mod 3 I think went ok but found myself writing furiously trying to get the relevant points down in the allotted time, and for once I don't think I waffled too much (the examiners will no doubt have their own views on that  :Embarrassment: )

Did anyone miss their exam because of the weather?

----------


## drumgerry

Best of luck when the results come in guys.  I had booked Mod 3 but had to postpone till November when I got a hellish bout of flu a couple of weeks ago and couldn't do any swotting.

----------


## EmsE

Well, the results are out. Fingers crossed for everyone.

----------


## Neils

NOt heard anything down here, I'm not taking that to be a good sign.

----------


## Neils

Had to happen eventually, after just passing a couple I managed to just fail this one (55%). I might take it again in November or stick to my original plan of taking a year off module exams.

----------

